# Motor Control



## PsiMan84 (Oct 29, 2010)

Does anyone know where and how i could get Motor Control Training and Certifications? I live in Florida. I'm very interested in expanding my knowledge when it comes to motor controls.


----------



## Charlie K (Aug 14, 2008)

If you are IBEW they should have Motor control classes in their continuing ed. If not check and see if any of the apprenticeship schools offer it as continuing ed. In my area we have The Electric League of Maryland. They offer classes on motor control and PLC as well as many other topics.

Charlie:thumbsup:


----------



## controllogix (Jan 26, 2008)

PsiMan84 said:


> Does anyone know where and how i could get Motor Control Training and Certifications? I live in Florida. I'm very interested in expanding my knowledge when it comes to motor controls.


You should look for trade school


----------



## eric7379 (Jan 5, 2010)

Check out community colleges, too. I know of several in my area that have courses on industrial controls or motor controls.


----------



## JohnR (Apr 12, 2010)

You could see if one of these places has online training.

http://www.emersonct.com/

http://www.electrical-training.net/


----------



## John Valdes (May 17, 2007)

Why not look for work in an industrial plant. That's where many got their start. The military is also a great place to learn motor and control work. Some of the very best electricians and electronic guys have come from the military ranks, especially the Navy.


----------

